# Brigadier D-spring



## americanbob (Mar 15, 2014)

Howdy all, first post on here. Anyway, I've see a lot of talk about the advantages of the "D" spring conversion in the FS pistols. Is there such a thing available for the Brigadier models? I have a 92 Brigadier, and I bought a D spring from Wolff. When I went to switch it out, I found the spring in the gun was quite a bit shorter than the Wolff spring and the lanyard peg to be quite a bit longer than the ones I've seen in the videos online. Do I need to buy a different lanyard peg or different spring or is this simply not an option on the Brigadier models for some reason?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

The only difference I thought was the Brigadier has a wider beefier slide, the frame I thought was the same. The spring you took out is probably set, just as recoil springs and magazine springs shorten and/or set with usage. I'm not that familiar with "D" springs and don't know if they are shorter or longer than the original new 92 springs, or the amount of coils each has, but just because a spring is originally longer doesn't mean it's necessarily heavier and/or won't fit your application. Someone else such as shipwreck can give valuable input. Can't you just use the original lanyard cap and peg?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

There are many discussions about the REAL "factory" D spring and the Wolf hammer springs.

Be aware that Wolf makes their own springs - the length they use to accomplish a certain weight may not be the same as the factory springs.

I personally would only use a factory D spring - I have 4 Beretta 92's now. They all have one. I previously had 9, and they all had a factory D spring. I would honestly stick to the factory part. You can go look at the long discussions of the pros and cons at the Beretta Forum if you like.

Unfortunately, Brownells is out of stock for now here: HAMMER SPRING D VERSION | Brownells

But, you can back order.

But, Dave Olhasso has them in stock here: Handgun Parts

(Very first listed option). I have ordered from here a few times over the years with no issues.

Now, if you want to use the spring you have - if you have the correct weight - you can. I am not sure what you mean by "Lanyard peg" - Do you mean the lanyard loop pin. The pin you must push out to get the lanyard cap and spring to come out? That has no effect on the spring. The Brigadier still has the same exact inside parts of any Beretta 92


----------

